# Score or Trash?



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

Is this a score or trash?

I got a toy chainsaw at home depot a few years back and used it one time but now idk what to do with it :zombie:

(i had a few suggestions such as "Chainsaw Cabinet" and "Take the motor out and use it for other props")

here it is:




I already painted blood on it a few years ago and need to re-paint it but i think its a score but im not sure what to use it for!!!

UPDATES:
I tried to open it up and found some very disguisting things "living" inside of it XD however i plan on putting it back together and adding it to a prop... im just not sure which of my props can hold the weight of it 
Suggestions and links for tutorials will work! :jol:


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

All i can think of is: score! and I love that book!


----------



## marcus132 (Oct 18, 2007)

That is just begging to be part of an "Ash from Army of Darkness" costume.


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

Draik41895 said:


> All i can think of is: score! and I love that book!


yes this is a rather good book XD and it may be a score but what should i use it for?


----------



## mattjfishman (Jan 2, 2009)

Haha, it never seases to amaze me the things people will find in pictures and videos that aern't the intended target.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

If the chainsaw is a toy then maybe a toy should be wielding it? A deranged homicidal ventriloquist dummy perhaps...


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

Revenant said:


> If the chainsaw is a toy then maybe a toy should be wielding it? A deranged homicidal ventriloquist dummy perhaps...


its about 20lbs though i dont think a prop can hold that weight in its arms


----------

